

Datasaver compressing proxy for Chrome by Google - jbverschoor
http://venturebeat.com/2015/03/25/google-quietly-launches-data-saver-extension-for-chrome/

======
paulhauggis
Do we really need to send all of our browsing habits and website data to
Google? I can't imagine the amount of data they will be able to mine from
this.

~~~
rsuelzer
Agreed. It also doesn't work for HTTPS, for obvious reasons. But, so many
sites use HTTPS by default that the savings might not actually be that great.

I think I will use this though when I am tethering from my iPhone on my laptop
as I can really slam my data usage from simple browsing.

